# Toxic Waste



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

The time has come for Thorn to start a fun grow. Now remember its just for fun and for anyone who fancies a challenge 

All you need is a seed (any seed - bagseed or expensive strain, just as long as its cannabis :hubba, a little grow medium and a Toxic Waste candy pot. See my picture 

Now I know we have 3 players already.. Me and my fella (Sirius) and 4u2sm0ke, and of course anyone else is welcome to join in 

Its all about seeing whether or not you can keep a plant alive WITHOUT transplanting it out of this container!

You can start with a clone if you want and germinate your beans any-which-way you want.

Me and the boyfriend have put our (Lowryder Mint) seeds in a papertowel to germinate about 3 hours ago, so anyone else who wants to play...get germinating!!!

Oh and there's no time limit, If you miss today's start date, just get a bean in whenever you can and see how you get on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:clap:  Thorn..I dropped my bean  just now..But heres my entry..Thanks for comeing back and getting this going..I was waiting a long time..:rofl:  i would think you want us to add this in signature..yes?..good Luck..Allthough  you have these Micro grows down..I am sure to give you a run with 1800 watts of Full Spectrum Metal Halide:lama:  Good Luck:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:rofl:  just noticed the Beatles Lighter..." Cant Buy Me Love " :heart:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 11, 2009)

i always liked to watch these more challenging grows... i have no toxic waste container nor do i really have the room at the moment

so i will watch from a distance


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

no problemo 84vw...watch and learn my friend 

yea 4u you can add it to your sig...lol you already have! haha

The beatles lighter is actually my boyfriend's, that was his birthday present last year from me. But yea gotta love the beatles! Even better, gotta love getting high to the beatles!

I was gonna start this yesterday, but I been having pc issues AGAIN - it just crashes randomly and i mean REALLY crashes, just completely shuts down. BEEP! thats what I think of it! Anyway someone is going to contact me to arrange when to come out to look at it so hopefully (after about 3 years of problems) I might get somewhere!

I'll get a pic up of our beans in the paper towel soon. Thanks for playing 4u


----------



## 84VW (Jan 11, 2009)

too bad you werent near me, i could fix your pc up for a very minor fee


----------



## POTUS (Jan 11, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I been having pc issues AGAIN - it just crashes randomly and i mean REALLY crashes, just completely shuts down. BEEP! thats what I think of it! Anyway someone is going to contact me to arrange when to come out to look at it so hopefully (after about 3 years of problems) I might get somewhere!


How warm is it in the area of your PC box? I've "fixed" a bunch of them by moving them to a cooler spot away from clutter. When they get too hot, they'll shut themselves down. When they do, it's a slam!

If it's full of dust bunnies, it'll happen also. Or, if your PC fan quits due to being clogged to a slower speed.

Take a look and see if any of that is your problem. You may need a new PC fan. Get an over-sized one if you replace it. One that is installed on the box itself is a good idea as well.

Clearing your temp files is a must after a crash. The PC leaves a bunch on it when it's shut down improperly. I found one once with more than 100K of them. A total of more than 2 Gigs of them. Once cleared, it was like a new PC. The lady kept just punching it off when she got mad. hehe

Good luck!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet thanks. Yea i think it needs a new fan. It definately acts like a heat problem, but where my pc's at right now could not be less cluttered so i dunno. The people coming out to it are who its under warrenty with so won't cost me anything. Man i feel tired today! Far too much booze this weekend...gonna have a dry week I think. Although I must admit that bottle wine I had to myself on friday night made me feel a LOT better LOL but I did have a really trippy dream that night! :S


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*sorry thorn wont be joining in this one  *
goodluck guys and gals :48:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 11, 2009)

oh no, you didnt eat the candy

is it that sour?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 11, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> The people coming out to it are who its under warrenty with so won't cost me anything.


That's a very good thing! Warrenties are so nice! Good luck. Let us know what it was.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> oh no, you didnt eat the candy
> 
> is it that sour?


 
*yes :spit:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

oh no ukgirl... how come? i thought you were all good to go?? hope everything is ok..

nah the candy is sour on the outside but i think really tasty :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> oh no ukgirl... how come? i thought you were all good to go?? hope everything is ok..
> 
> nah the candy is sour on the outside but i think really tasty :hubba:


 
yep is all is good :aok: just bowing outta this one 

green mojo for ladies participents :48:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

aww  i'm all dissapointed now :cry: and gonna have to beat you :hitchair: hehe just kidding. you can join in at any time if you change your mind


----------



## Sirius (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all, Finally got round to joining! I'm Thorn's fella - first grow but audience to a number as I'm sure you're aware! I'm lucky - I have a good teacher! Fingers crossed anywho and good luck to all entrants!


----------



## POTUS (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Sirius, good to meetcha! That's one wild women you have there! I'll bet you already know that!

Welcome to the family!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Sirius, nice to have you


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*HI sirius *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

hey Sirius... r u serious? ? ?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's our first pic.. my bean is on the left, Sirius's on the right


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

Im pulling for..*Sirius's* :giggle:  Thats a cool name:lama:


----------



## 84VW (Jan 13, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Here's our first pic.. my bean is on the left, Sirius's on the right



It's a race, it's a race!

i have a gambling problem so i wont bet on who will win


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

yea 4u i thought sirius was an awesome name...wish i'd have thought of if first :doh: DOH! He's my dog star  

lol 84vw.. i'll bet ya his bloomin wins! i've had my luck now...i'll get a male or a hermie this time


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

We've got something to show whoop! The beans popped late last night, so took just over 3 days this time..

Got pics..

1) Both our beans together
2) My bean
3) Sirius's bean
4) The holes in the bottom of my tub
5) In my bean goes..
6) In Sirius's bean goes..
7) Both beans watered and awaiting little green heads :hubba:

4u, how's yours doing??


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

ALSO forgot to say, I might not be online for a little while or very often as my pc is going off to get fixed  could be 3 weeks but as long as it comes back working i don't mind too much


----------



## POTUS (Jan 16, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ALSO forgot to say, I might not be online for a little while or very often as my pc is going off to get fixed  could be 3 weeks but as long as it comes back working i don't mind too much


3 Weeks! OH MY GOD

I'd be renting one. I don't think I could last 3 weeks.

Good luck to you guys! I hope the fix is simple and the fee is small.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 17, 2009)

no no potus...like i said its under warrenty :hubba: ..thank goodness


----------



## POTUS (Jan 17, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> no no potus...like i said its under warrenty :hubba: ..thank goodness


I love it when warrenties are still in effect! I hope they're quick with it!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 17, 2009)

Not to worry they didn't need to take it away just yet. It needs a new motherboard but he can come back to do it here, but if its too expensive then they may jus write it off so i can get a new pc/laptop for the same amount


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:watchplant:


They are sour!!!   I couldnt eat them..the back on can says im a wuss:rofl:  Well this wuss gave them to my Son..And watched his Jaw lock an nose suck into his face:giggle:  The real funny part  was watching Him do it again....lol  Thorn  we will see you when your computer is fixed.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 18, 2009)

nice pics 4u... read my last post..I'm not goin anywhere just yet 

Well our plants are up!!  I'll get some pics later when Sirius gets out of his comatosed state... we had an OCF smoke after rather a few pints :doh:


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 18, 2009)

Thorn, make sure there are no pictures saved on ur PC before sending it back to be repaired. If they find evidence of your grow, they may well (and they may be obliged by law) to pass that information onto the police. Backup all photos onto a CD and then delete them from the machine, making sure you also empty the recycle bin as well.

Most staff will not be bothered about it and will do the repair and take no interest in what is stored on your machine, some will take a look through or even search for .jpg .bmp files or text files either because they are nosey, or out of a genuine wish to try and save some of your personal files for you to make you a happy customer and get them some extra brownie points with the customer and their manager for 'going that extra mile to ensure the customer is happy'.

Better to be safe than sorry, I always used to tell the customer I would try and save any files they had and put them onto a CD for them, so they knew if they had anything they didn't want me to see they could remove it (mind you some didn't and you do get to see some interesting photo's of their wives, and thats always a tricky one, do you copy them to CD, and the customer then knows you have seen it, or do you not bother and pretend that you must have missed them?).


----------



## POTUS (Jan 18, 2009)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Thorn, make sure there are no pictures saved on ur PC before sending it back to be repaired. If they find evidence of your grow, they may well (and they may be obliged by law) to pass that information onto the police. Backup all photos onto a CD and then delete them from the machine, making sure you also empty the recycle bin as well.


Here's some more advice for everyone out there; Buy an external hard drive and transfer everything you have in regards to a grow onto it. Then, from that point onward, NEVER save anything about your grows or personal information like banking and such, to your primary drive. ALWAYS save it to your external hard drive.

When it's time to have your PC serviced, disconnect your external hard drive and keep it at home, locked away. You can do this also if the PC is repaired or serviced in your home.

Mine is a 100 Gig Seagate. Plenty of space for all of that. They don't even cost very much and installation is a snap as a "Plug and Play". It took 3 minutes and it was up and running as "H" drive on my PC.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

I use a external hardrive..but mostly to keep my Laptop at fastesr speeds..never thaught of someone seeing them when fixing puter..Thanks for the tips friends:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Lastritez and Potus, but yes I totally agree, I never keep any of my grow info or pics on the pc. I have a 400GB external hard drive that I bought to reduce the memory on my pc when it was behaving badly before, but now just keep everything on there then I don't need to worry about it  I also clear any passwords and data and log out of the forums before anyone else looks at it, or if it gets sent away.

Anyway, back to the Toxic grow.. I have pictures...Or well _a_ picture!!

Sirius's is on the left, mine on the right. I've put them right under the light, and the light schedule is back up to 18/6 for these 2, but they are Autoflowering anyway


----------



## POTUS (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Thorn, you and Sirius make such cute little babies!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey Thorn, you and Sirius make such cute little babies!


  :giggle: 

Girl power...I am pulling for u Thorn.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

hehe thanks potus and mom...well they standing up straight this morning! mine's leaning slightly as they both under one light at the moment. I have this mental image of the 2 plants leaning in towards each other and battling :rofl: 

I see 4u's baby is on the side of the pot...oooh will it fall over in a few weeks ..


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

We're neck and neck  Mine in the back, Sirius's in the foreground :watchplant:

How's your 4u??


----------



## POTUS (Jan 20, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> We're neck and neck  Mine in the back, Sirius's in the foreground :watchplant:
> 
> How's your 4u??


Thorn, Sirius, if you add one more bulb, turn them both sideways so that the maximum surface is closest to the plants, you'll gain lumens and keep those stems shorter.

Lookin good!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 20, 2009)

I love back to the future!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 21, 2009)

i my self would join in but i have no idea where to find that kind of candy down here in the southwest of the usa lol never seen it my self.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Thorn, Sirius, if you add one more bulb, turn them both sideways so that the maximum surface is closest to the plants, you'll gain lumens and keep those stems shorter.
> 
> Lookin good!



I wish I could lol but I have no room for another bulb


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine looks better than yours 4u.. 

Just kiddin'! 

Here's mine and Sirius's taken today. Mine looks a little better because we have a little droopiness in Sirius's, but other than that we about the same :hubba:

Mine on the right, his on the left


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

no...you are correct *Thorn*  even *Sirus  *looks better then mine..:rofl:  will post pics of my crappy plant tonight or tomarrow..your two are looking great..I cant compete with the *MICRO QUEEN*  You rock Girl:yay:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all sorry not been around much, been pretty busy with my volunteer job and a funeral etc etc

Anyway, I spotted a few days ago that mine had balls  so took him out and put him on the window sill. took pictures this afternoon and noticed Sirius's is definately a lady!!  So at least we got one girl, but technically thats me out lol

4u, hows your doing?

Not sure why we're droopy, the droppiness just won't lift at all, whether I let her dry out or whether I water her. But I do think she might need a feed now 

First pic is both together (mine on right). Second and third pics are my boy! Last 3 pics Sirius's lady :hubba:


----------



## POTUS (Feb 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :watchplant:


Hey, 4u2sm0ke, that's one fine cloner you've made. I think this is the first time I've seen it.

Very nice!

How many days do you leave your cuttings in?


----------



## POTUS (Feb 5, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Anyway, I spotted a few days ago that mine had balls, so took him out and put him on the window sill. took pictures this afternoon and noticed Sirius's is definately a lady!! So at least we got one girl, but technically thats me out...


Well now you can join forces and make his "other" lady thrive!

To think you've caught him at it, in the act! Messing with another lady!

This could get kinky.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking fine over there thorn, the droopyness is weird, wonder what could be causing that... and lol @ what Potus can come up with regarding plants, .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey, 4u2sm0ke, that's one fine cloner you've made. I think this is the first time I've seen it.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> How many days do you leave your cuttings in?


 


:ciao:  thanks 4 the kind words...they get roots in 7-10 days...i have a small single cloner i use when i first get going that has had roots in 4 days..I really enjoy these bubble cloners..I have tried tons of ways to clone and find this works for me..That one is my 24 site cloner..and at the stage my grow is in now I may add some more sites to this one.  anyway thats my story and im sticking to it:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

:ciao: *Thorn*...sorry to hear of the *Male*..are you sure its not *Sirus's*:rofl:  thats what i woulda said..Hows it doing in the window sill?  mine stopped growing for some reson.  when the leafs turn in like that it is nute locked  I flushed mine real well  we will see if theres any change..enjoy your weekend..and Hows the Volanteering going?  hard to pay bills isnt it?  Good luck 2U on that..and how FAT does *SIRUS* Like his Ladies?  Im saying 4 grams good luck *Sirus*  you lucky dog :bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey 4u, that baby doesn't look too bad 

hehe i wish people would stop commenting on the volunteer work and paying the bills/not being paid, I mean i don't feel great at the best of times and that just really makes me feel bad  I keep telling myself at the moment it doesn't matter, I am signed off work anyway at the moment so can't do paid work anyway! BUT yes it is going brilliantly, everyone there is really nice and we have a lot on common, the animals are amazing and i'm loving grooming them and even the poo therapy hehe!

Anyway my, or i mean, Sirius's Toxic lady... I did think about getting the 2 together and seeing what they produce  but i'll have to check with the fella first. I have set my male up on a mirror on a slant to see if i can catch any pollen..will keep you posted on how that goes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

:ciao: *Thorn*...I did not meen what i said the way It seems you took it:rofl:  I know why you Volenteer work girl..I have a buddy that does too..he cant work due to s troke he suffered. hes on dissabillity  and Vollenteers at the hospital 3 days a week..Makes him proud to help others and be able to do something other then sit at home..I keep him busy as well..please dont take what i said the wrong way..I ment it in a Possative way..please post pics of the male as it goes as well..Good luck on the House..where ever you two go as long as you are togather and Happy is all that matters. take Care and be Safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Sirius (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys, 4u - yours aint lookin too bad dude, keep it up! Well impressed mine's a little lady - or fat lady with any luck! lol! Now it's geting fed properly i'll be paying lots of attention and trying to keep you guys updated along with Thorn. 

Keep it green peeps! :joint4:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

:ciao:   *Sirius   *your doing a great job.:clap:..Hows it feel to have 2 Ladies? You Lucky DOG:giggle:  good luck with you and *Thorn*..and do keep us posted..I think mine is takeing a turn 4 the worse..I will post this weekend..hope I get it cleared by then..Take Care and Be Safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh dear 4u, that does sound good! I hope its alright...have you put into into flowering?

Well the work that *Sirius* has done (hahahaha) shows here... quite a lovely little plant if you ask me


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

shes a beauty


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quite a lovely girl you have there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: friends..I think mine may make it..I will be placeing her in flower room on sunday..Wish me luck:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2009)

yay nice one 4u2smoke 

We decided to pollinate my fella's little green lady with my boy. The male was starting to smell quite nice and he dropped a load of pollen onto the mirror I wanted to catch it on and I used a tiny paintbrush and gave her top bud a coating of that :hubba: hehe

Pics later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweeeeeet:bong:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

So these first 3 pics are from the beginning of the week when we did the pollination...

Sorry for the delay in uploading them, been a busy week!

Pic 1 - Before
Pic 2 - The pollen collected
Pic 3 - After


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

what does that do thorn?
looking good tho


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok so today is day 33 for my Sirius's Toxic Waste Lowryder Mint baby girl. I've taken a few pictures to share. We noticed that about 2 days after pollination the white pistils on the top of the plant (where we pollinated) have turned brown.

Can someone help with this? Is it meant to happen...did I do something wrong?

Hows yours coming along this week 4u?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

its all news to me.
i thought pollen was the devil.
so i still have no idea why you would spread it all over your plant
let alone why they went brown.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> what does that do thorn?
> looking good tho



Hey thanks. What does what do? The pollination? Well I collected pollen from my Toxic Waste plant that was male and I applied it to my boyfriends female Toxic Waste plant with a very small paint brush. Hopefully now she will grow some lovely seeds which will allow us to prolong how long we can grow this strain


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> its all news to me.
> i thought pollen was the devil.
> so i still have no idea why you would spread it all over your plant
> let alone why they went brown.



Its news to me that pollen is the devil, I thought the devil was some red dude with horns:rofl:

If you _want_ to make seeds then you need the male's pollen to be applied to your lady. You will want to make seeds of your own if you find a strain you like and rather than keep buying the seeds for that strain you can produce your own, usually by selective breeding, but as this is my first try of pollination I'm just going to see how it turns out


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

ohh ok well i didnt know it was to make seeds.
but that is rather interesting.
ya learn something knew everyday
thanks keep it at
good luck


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

hehe thanks thedon... lol not sure why i would pollinate if it weren't to produce seeds but never mind 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Ok so today is day 33 for my Sirius's Toxic Waste Lowryder Mint baby girl. I've taken a few pictures to share. We noticed that about 2 days after pollination the white pistils on the top of the plant (where we pollinated) have turned brown.
> 
> Can someone help with this? Is it meant to happen...did I do something wrong?
> 
> Hows yours coming along this week 4u?


 
well from what ive been told   it sounds like conception went to plan 

looking forward to seeing the fruits of yours and sirius labour eace:

:48:   :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2009)

:clap:  *Thorn *and *Sirus*..when Pollanation has been done the white hairs turn brown..thats what i look for..and be ready for what looks to me to be about 25-30 seeds..outta that  15-20  will be worth a dam..you did a great job..and now i must ask did you isolate them from the other crop?  you want to for at least 4 hrs..then i like to mist her down b4 re entering to flower room..this makes what pollen is loose  un viable..Nice job again guys..keep us posted..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Yea 4u, I kept her out of the grow box and on the window sill for about 12 hours I think. I didn't mist her down but I thought about it then couldn't be bothered...doh too much weed smoking going on! hehe thank you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:ciao: *Thorn*....once again  you two are doing an awesome job:clap:  DAM  I  Want to give you my shed..just to see what you can produce!!!  Cuzz  you ROCK  MICRO:lama:..Im a bit ambarrased to post..But  Mine is FEMALE:yay:  Hope you are doing Good..Gotta Grow now. .see you next visit:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2009)

yay 4u congrats on the lady!!!  glad to see she's still alive 

Hope to get some pics up tomo. Hope you are well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

Im great *Thorn  *thanks for asking...looking forward to the pics..Take care


----------



## Vegs (Mar 8, 2009)

> I've taken a few pictures to share. We noticed that about 2 days after pollination the white pistils on the top of the plant (where we pollinated) have turned brown.
> 
> Can someone help with this? Is it meant to happen...did I do something wrong?



Seems to a bit late but I have this happen to me each time I pollinate an area on any breed I have played with. It appears to bounce back really quick though as the seed sites start to swell up and take over that cola as it grows.

I would love to have some Mint Lowryder seed myself. Sounds awesome!=)


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey peeps, Sirius's plant here is 7 weeks old now, and its been 3 weeks since pollination. She hasn't grown at all since then so thats a bit of a bummer but if we get some good seeds then thats ok 

The calyxs are very swollen but not much else going on. I have no idea what to expect in pollination so am just watching and learning. But anyway, yea she's still alive 

4u your doing well just keeping it alive lol


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey peeps, Sirius's plant here is 7 weeks old now, and its been 3 weeks since pollination. She hasn't grown at all since then so thats a bit of a bummer but if we get some good seeds then thats ok
> 
> The calyxs are very swollen but not much else going on. I have no idea what to expect in pollination so am just watching and learning. But anyway, yea she's still alive
> 
> 4u your doing well just keeping it alive lol


whenever you pollinate all the plants engery go's too producing the seeds and its normal for bud growth too stop...i would of like to join in the fun when you an 4u2 stared but we dont have the toxic waste candys up here in the great white north lol...:48:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2009)

its all good kiddo, I think this will be my last fun grow for a while. Its about time I put all my effort into growing something decent :hubba: thanks for the info, keep watching


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

if your gonna be putting effort into a serious grow
make sure you got a journal for it so i can check it out


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

hey thorn! i see u have much to teach me now adays haha ya im still alive. GF  and i split up took us 3 years but hey lol!! ya she cut the whole weed crap off, on me so wasnt able to grow for awhile! hope all is well! i hope to get somthing going here soo for 09! keepin fingers crossed! anywho write me back in a private message! lata!


----------



## Sirius (Mar 11, 2009)

Evenin' all! 4u2 - keep up the good work, as long as she's still going we'll keep our fingers thoroughly crossed! Pleased we got ours preggers - should be some good rewards for us with any luck - thanks to all those confirming the brown hair activity! 

Hang loose peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thorn*/*Sirus*...you are going to have some good seeds..please let me know when you plan to run some..I would love to watch..Looks like another week and those calyx should split and you see brown seed..cool..its fun to watch that seed develope huh?  Great Job you two:aok:


I    S U C K    @ micro :rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha thanks 4u, well you may suck at micro but look at what else you got going on!! Yea its sweet watching them calyxs swell. I think when we move Sirius should build us a big grow room to plant his new babies in :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree....*Sirus*???  better get on that my friend:giggle:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

lol looks like dutchbreed got alot more popular!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's Sirius's Toxic Waste pregnant lady :hubba: She's 8 weeks old here and pollination was almost 4 weeks ago 

She's a tiny little fatty


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats pretty nifty Thorn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2009)

:clap: How much longer you letting her go *Sirus*?.  the reason i ask is seeds take 4-6 weeks to mature from what Ive read..and i been going 5-6..an my plants from them are doing well...*Thorn *you should check out my Female group..yours isnt doing to bad:giggle:Okay...gotta GROW now:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *Thorn*/*Sirus*....heres a few shots  4 weeks in..she sits 18 inches from a 1k HPS..  take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks 4u, she looks like she's doin ok 

We had a look at Sirius's baby last night and I can see quite a few cloudy trichomes and the odd 1 or 2 tiny amber! The strain is recommended to grow to 10 weeks old, but as this one is expecting I think we'll just leave to have whatever time she needs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

Good idea *Thorn*:watchplant::bong:


----------



## Sirius (Mar 20, 2009)

Cheers 4u, your'e is doing well by the looks of it! Keep up the good work, Yeah, like Thorn said, we can afford to keep her goin for however long she chooses! Bless her! hehe.

As for that grow room... lets find a place first, THEN we can talk grow room, lol!  :watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2009)

These were taken on sunday 22nd march, sorry for the delay in uploading them and the quality lol 

I actually had a close look at her last night and can see brown seeds starting to appear :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2009)

:yay:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2009)

So the LR Mint is now 10 weeks old, well it was 10 weeks old on saturday. These pics were taken on sunday night.

How long do I need to wait until harvest with a pollinated female? Its been 6 weeks and 2 days since I pollinated her. Do I wait until the seeds come out by themselves or do I harvest her andthen let seeds come out?

Any help much appreciated 

How you doing 4u, your lady still alive?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

*she looks fantastic thorn/sirius ,,,
i replied in your other thread  about the seeds 
are you gonna do a gj on the new beans?  :48:
*


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2009)

might be a nice opportunity to I think...home made seeds :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:clap:  they are good to go from what I have read in my breaders bibble says seeds are viable after 4 weeks..and that seeds dont have a stop time..but IMO  the longer the better..but i harvest about 5-6 week after pollenating..I pollenate in the 3-4 week of 12/12..hope this helps and she looks GREAT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

I want that seed in the 5th pic  on top:giggle:  Ill PM you my address :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends..Mine is comeing to a close..i plan to harvest this on 4/20..I am turning shed into a flower shed and need to foccus on that..This was a Fun grow *Thorn *thanks for letting me play along


----------



## Thorn (Apr 7, 2009)

looking very nice 4u, thanks for playing! How old is that little one of yours now?

Sirius's is doing ok in the dry box, I have some pics but their on his phone and he's at work so I'll have to wait until later! We had a look and I nudged a seed out and WOW its perfect! There's at least 10 good quality seeds there so we'll be fine for that strain for a while...next stop OCF seeds! :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thorn Sirus*....Thanks for letting me play along..I have went a head with the chop.  I need to foccus on the final flower for Fall 2009..did my cleaning and prep last night..thanks again  you two be good..i am sure to get a good HIT  on this..lol:bong:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 9, 2009)

:hubba:

Cut her down, drying her. We poked out one of the seeds to show you...

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*oh thats very nice thorn ,,,,:aok: well done eace:*


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

im assuming you were all growing an auto strain. ? if not then howd ya get it to bud so quik an so small? that was a cute show  i wanna  try one in a weird  container of sorts but im only limited to shwag seeds and some few good seeds from some good nuggets now n then.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

is that the seed you are sending me Thorn..cause it is PERFECT...be sure to run a GJ  on it for us..congrats again..


----------



## Thorn (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everyone.. well we got 13 seeds..there was another white one but we smoked that along with the bud 

One of these seeds is a little smaller and probably not mature but the other 12 are perfect :hubba:

AND good news we gonna be moving hopefully within the next month and the new place has plenty of room so keep an eye on me and my HPS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

:yay:   way to go *sirus*...cant wait to see you and an HPS...when is the big  move?  and those beans look better then most people buy.  what you think  $200  american  you saved there..and those beeing f2..you will reap  great rewards..keep me posted on the Move and the grow of those beans..until then...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

I too will trying to get my own LR2 beans from my current grow. I hope I have as much success as you have had in this grow and others.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys, 4u, yours did really well mate,niceone. It was a great little result from ours as you say, and with any luck we'll be up to more mischief in the new place v soon! hopeall are well - and truly baked!!


----------



## painterdude (Apr 19, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> We've got something to show whoop! The beans popped late last night, so took just over 3 days this time..
> 
> Got pics..
> 
> ...



Sirius.......glad to finally meet you.....I sent the tattoo's of the 'dragon' to your sweetie pie....she said that you were interested in skin art.....and you are a lucky man....

Thorn......I need to know if you put the lights on your seeds before they break ground.....I am confused about this process because I have never used CFL's or lights of any kind.....

Bought five bags of Fox Farm soil yesterday, and a timer, have 8 goose neck lamps and my 30 Watt 6400K full spectrum are here also....

So I am ready to germ the White Widow, Purps and Bubblegum but really would like to know about the lights and what to do......I hope the 'newbee' questions don't drive you whacko....love to both of you, painterdude


----------



## Thorn (Apr 20, 2009)

hey painterdude.. don't worry just try it out and see how it goes. I don't normally put the seeds under lights until they break ground. to germinate, and there are many different ways, I usually fold a piece of kitchen roll up and put the seeds into the folds and then poor water on to make them wet but not drenched and put them in a dark warmish place like between 2 plates (the topone upside down) or in a plastic stash tin. Good luck 

Thanks for the compliments 4u and Vegs (good luck with your grow too, I'm sure you'll do just finbe  ) We are moving very soon and can't wait to get some plants growing :hubba:

Sirius can't wait to try out his home-made seeds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

:ciao:   *Thorn*...i  see  the  last  post  ya  did  in  here  was 420:bong: ..lol..  I  have  a  candy  grow  started  with  my  Toxic waste  again....Care  to  join  in?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48523


Nice  to  see an  old  friend  come  back..:48:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2009)

hey buddy how are ya? yea sorry i not been around life is way to hectic for my head lol I might start one - i think i still have the toxic waste hehe but i might forget - really struggling mentally at the mo lol but i'll see. hopefully at least one of my current plants will be ready for new year. need smoke!!!


----------

